# Moving to Calpe



## suzyb (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello,
can anyone please give us some advice on moving to Calpe, Spain please? I lived in Spain several years ago, but as a working person with a business, this time many years on we will be as a retired couple, my partner is retired, therefore will have pensions etc, I am not retirement age yet, I know there were some new laws in April, but not fully up to date on Spanish law now, what do we need with regards to paperwork these days, also we will be renting and not buying an apartment
we appreciate any info and advice given


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suzyb said:


> Hello,
> can anyone please give us some advice on moving to Calpe, Spain please? I lived in Spain several years ago, but as a working person with a business, this time many years on we will be as a retired couple, my partner is retired, therefore will have pensions etc, I am not retirement age yet, I know there were some new laws in April, but not fully up to date on Spanish law now, what do we need with regards to paperwork these days, also we will be renting and not buying an apartment
> we appreciate any info and advice given


:welcome:

yes, there are new requirements which essentially mean you have to prove that you have sufficient income to support yourself & that you have healthcare provision

have a read of this - there are official links there & discussions about the requirements (pull up a comfy chair & get a cuppa first )

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If your partner is on O.A.P., you can obtain forms in the U.K. that will entitle your partner and you as his dependent, to free health care on the Spanish health care system, plus almost free prescriptions.


----------



## suzyb (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepa said:


> If your partner is on O.A.P., you can obtain forms in the U.K. that will entitle your partner and you as his dependent, to free health care on the Spanish health care system, plus almost free prescriptions.


thank you very much, some good news, I thought I had to get private medical insurance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suzyb said:


> thank you very much, some good news, I thought I had to get private medical insurance


you use the term 'partner'

I'm not sure if you are considered a dependant if you're not married (if you're not)

however, if you yourself have enough NI contributions in the UK you might qualify in your own right for up to 2 years under a reciprocal agreement

you need to contact the DWP in Newcastle & ask about forms S1


----------

